# Heideman Sprinter Pics



## musclebikes (Apr 28, 2007)

finally got pics of the Sprinter. It took awhile but thanks to Militarymonark I learned how to post pics. The Sprinter shares a resemblance to a Raleigh. But it has a different shifter and seat.This bike also has threaded valve stems. The original front tire is sliced but I have it, and the original sissy bar because I put on a high-back. The Headset also narrows down to the bearing cups un like a Raleigh. The sissy bar doesn't have any shocks unlike a Raleigh.The Seat badge Says Heideman Cycletry, Germany.The headbadge says cycle circus.I am happy to answer any questions.


----------



## musclebikes (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## thebikeguy (May 1, 2007)

*Sprinter*

That's a pretty rare bird you have there. The rear of the frame is totally different than the Raleigh. Different drop outs. What kind of components are on it? That shifter looks familiar. Is it Shimano? I haven't been able to find anything about Heideman bicycles. Period. I wonder if there's a site from Germany you can check. Maybe it's like a CCM or Schwinn over there. Too bad the chainguard is missing. Cool bike!


----------



## thebikeguy (May 2, 2007)

I did dig this up. The only pic I could find on the net. I also came across some obscure mention about "post-war HWH bicycles"(no pics though). They definately didn't keep good records of bicycle manufacturers in Germany. Like I mentioned before, you might find some info on German sites. You can use that"Babel Fish" translator if you don't spechen. Very rare bike indeed(in these parts anyway). Keep good care of the BB. You're not likely to find any replacement parts.

It is a 1950s Ferbido built 
by HWH(Heideman Works Hanover)btw


----------



## midwestkustomz (Jun 24, 2007)

Very nice looking Sprinter! 

Are you planning on selling this?


----------



## musclebikes (Jun 27, 2007)

For a while i was thinking about it now i dont know.


----------

